
A Startup Event for Peace, Tel Aviv Startup Weekend - silvia77
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/07/07/startup-event-peace-tel-aviv-startup-weekend/
======
DamienSaunders
We need more startup weekend events that will challenge everyone to work
together - regardless of the world around them.

~~~
bmcmanus
I agree. There was recently a Startup Weekend event in Detroit with all of the
displaced and laid off auto workers. It was pretty inspiring to see many of
these people only working in the auto industry their whole lives, starting
over again and starting startups.

------
peignoir
This is the greatest idea ever!

